# Dashboard rattle e92



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

Anybody else have a rattle on the dash of their E92?

I've got cardboard trying to stop it which looks shocking.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Where on the dash? Can you describe the sound or conditions when it rattles?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You can buy foam kits for this purpose to squeeze in , I had a rattle on e90 it was outside when it sounded inside it was the bulk head metal was only when reversing


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You should not have to buy a foam kit to stop an expensive car rattling.


----------



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

I have pics on the home PC I will upload when I return tomorrow.

It has 12 months BMW warranty, yet local dealer says that dash squeaks are not covered under warranty. Dealer I bought it from washed their hands of it.

I would really appreciate any help when I have uploaded the pics.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Jangle said:


> I have pics on the home PC I will upload when I return tomorrow.
> 
> It has 12 months BMW warranty, yet local dealer says that dash squeaks are not covered under warranty. Dealer I bought it from washed their hands of it.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help when I have uploaded the pics.


You need to be kicking right off with the dealer, threaten them with going to BMW UK and if they still don't budge then do take it up with BMW UK. Has has been said, it's not a French or Italian shopping trolly and it SHOULD NOT have a rattle if it's still under warranty.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Jangle said:


> I have pics on the home PC I will upload when I return tomorrow.
> 
> It has 12 months BMW warranty, yet local dealer says that dash squeaks are not covered under warranty. Dealer I bought it from washed their hands of it.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help when I have uploaded the pics.


I had my first rattle fixed under warranty at Vauxhall so your dealer is lying to you!

However, the second rattle, the dealer tried their best to wash my hands of me and I called Vauxhall customer services. Car went in and they said they couldn't find the rattle. Still working with Vauxhall to get this sorted.

Call BMW UK and play hell I would. If a lower manufacturer like Vauxhall sort rattles out under warranty, I'm sure BMW would too.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

iirc there was a fix to this something to do with a nut/bolt in the passenger front door pillar/wing - I will try to find the link for you


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Whereabouts is the rattle coming from?



> from around the cupholder -
> Guys,
> 
> I had this rattle in the cup-holdres area (specifically, one closer to driver side), I will explain the source & how it can be solved.
> ...


http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24622

This was the fix for rattle over a certain speed
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=626911


----------



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

I have uploaded some pics for you.

This is driving me crazy now, I am seriously thinking about changing the car as I am driving in a bad mood all the time! :lol:

Where the dash board meets the windscreen

This noise seems to be from where the dash board meets the windscreen. I have heard this from both the driver and passenger side. It is a 'creaking' noise which sounds like the dashboard rubbing on something to create the noise.










To replicate the fault, push the top of the instrument panel towards the windscreen.










To top it off, there is another wrattle like a lose bolt which you hear over 60 MPH.

Will BMW fix this under used warranty?

Thanks,
Jangle


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it a rattle or a crack/creaking noise in that position?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jangle said:


> I have pics on the home PC I will upload when I return tomorrow.
> 
> It has 12 months BMW warranty, yet local dealer says that dash squeaks are not covered under warranty. Dealer I bought it from washed their hands of it.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help when I have uploaded the pics.


I've seen Mercedes and Audi refuse claims of rattles on brand new cars.

Rattles seem to be accepted by many drivers.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Has the windscreen been replaced?

Reason why I ask is I have read of a case where windvreen was repaced, incorrectly aligned/fitted and rubbing against bottom of the dash etc


----------



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Is it a rattle or a crack/creaking noise in that position?


It a crack/creaking noise when you push the instrument panel. But driving around corners it will creak.

Now there is a bloody rattle from what sounds like a loose bolt. But I don't have anybody else to drive while I investigate it yet!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jangle said:


> It a crack/creaking noise when you push the instrument panel. But driving around corners it will creak.
> 
> Now there is a bloody rattle from what sounds like a loose bolt. But I don't have anybody else to drive while I investigate it yet!


A few people including myself had to get the spot welds on the bulkhead redone.

It is a big job and the dealer will want to avoid this level of work. Took me a while to get mine done but is perfect now.

They also broke my windscreen so I got a new one of them too.

It is dashboard and windscreen out to gain access.

Mine would only appear when driving though. Not by pushing the dash.

It was easily replicated if turning one direction and quickly the opposite to create some twist in the body.

Hopefully it is a minor dash problem but your arrows are pointing at the correct area for the spot welds.


----------

